
They’re dead to us: The Ars Technica 2019 Deathwatch - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/01/theyre-dead-to-us-the-ars-technica-2018-deathwatch/
======
goalieca
Can all of the “social media” please die already?

